# Lathes--mini vs. midi ???



## railrider1920 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi folks,
I've seen midi lathes mentioned in a few posts. I've also seen mini lathes mentioned. I've looked at a Jet mini lathe in person. So what is the difference between a mini lathe and a midi lathe? Is it like a small, medium and large? With 14"x40" type of lathe being the large. Hope this makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## jcollazo (Dec 17, 2007)

Mini and midi are both marketing terms to describe a small lathe.  Jet and Rikon have the mini, Delta has the midi. It's best just to look at the swing/length numbers (1014, 1220, 1440) if you want the details.


----------



## railrider1920 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Joe. The swing/length numbers makes sense to use as model numbers.


----------

